# here is my 165 john deere



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

This is my 165 John Deere I paid $100 for. It runs fine after a little tinkering with it.:clap:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

NICE! Where you shopping at?:lmao:


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

LOL! I will never tell!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Not the case here- deer's command a fortune - that gold plating under the green paint again.......


----------

